# Shimano FH-M590 Rear Hubs?



## lighty (Mar 26, 2016)

Have any of you used these? What did you think? How many miles did you use them?


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

I believe that is what are on my current rims. SLX? I picked up a wheelset with them and WTB ST i23 rims a couple of years ago. Even though I really try to avoid cup and cone bearings, they've rolled very well for me and are still rolling strong.

I am in the process of building up a new wheelset (Dynamo hub up front) and looked at going a step up from SLX to FH-M650 Deore XT. Shimano has changed their part number system for mountain bike components. I also need 12mm through axle hubs so I'm going with the new Deore XT part number FH-M8010. It is a bit more but I hope that they'll be a bit higher quality.


----------



## lighty (Mar 26, 2016)

No, it is not slx. It is deore non disc 135mm.


----------



## fotooutdoors (Jul 8, 2010)

My experience with shimano hubs in general is that they are good quality (not flashy, but good), but the freehubs don't handle corrosive forces well. Specifically, I have killed multiple freehubs from winter commuting, though I do wash the freehub with a solvent about twice during the winter, and then re lubricate it. Outside of that caveat, I wouldn't have an issue with them, and the freehubs can be replaced fairly easily. For reference, I have used the 510 on two wheels, which I believe is the predecessor to that hub. One freehub died around 8k, the other, which has seen minimal winter use, is still rolling at about 5k miles

Typed on my phone. Pardon the autocorrect.


----------



## lighty (Mar 26, 2016)

http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-compone...x142-rear-hub-broken-freehub-body-867374.html

After seeing that it is hard to imagine ever considering a Shimano hub again.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I ride shimano hubs on both my bikes (non-fat). Deore M590 on my commuter, slx hubs on my 29er. Both have been flawless for 3 seasons.

And deore m590 series is NOT slx, just deore. Slx and xt are series designations for better than straight deore.

The only hub effected is the xt/slx 12x142 thru axle rear hub.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## lighty (Mar 26, 2016)

How do you know that is the only hub? The xt has a larger diameter axle too, even with 10mm.

See reviews here https://www.rosebikes.co.uk/article/shimano-deore-xt-fh-t780-rear-wheel-hub/aid:515947

This is literally something that NEVER should be an issue. Yet it is still popping up.

"from Weltreisender
(written on 2016-04-04)
Item bought: /
Eine von 2 Naben hatte nach weniger als 3'000km einen teilweise blockierten Freilauf. Nabe mit Hilfe eines Mechanikers geöffnet: Die Nabe ist komplizierter als günstigere Modelle: Freilaufe mit Hilfe von 4 Teilen und 2 Federn. " der Teile gebrochen, nicht reparierbar. Google XT FH-T780 und Freilauf oder Freewheel, viele haben Probleme mit der Nabe. Sehr schlechte Qualität!"


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I built my mom a pair of wheels using the FH-M590 hubs. I mean, they built up nice and roll nice but my mom is 69 years old and weighs about 105 pounds and the bike is in South Florida. That hub will probably last her the rest of her life without any attention whatsoever. 
Not really helpful here... Just being silly.


----------



## SurlyNate (Mar 16, 2006)

Run from the new Shimano hubs, unless XTR. I've personally cracked two freehub bodies, both within the first 100 miles, and have seen one other person do the same. All three sets were XT. 

Meanwhile, my DT350 hubs haven't needed new bearings in 6 years. 

Unless you enjoy walking and pushing your bike, stay far away from them.


----------



## lighty (Mar 26, 2016)

Why are they having so many problems? I mean, I actually wanted some xt hubs. But no, Shimano gotta **** it up.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Read all the info, it's the thru axle hubs.

And no the xt doesn't have a larger axle on the 10mm QR version. IF ITS 10MM QR THEN THE AXLE IS 10MM QR.

The QR version of the hub may have issues as well but it's limited to xt at that point. 

M500 series hubs ARE NOT INCLUDED in the free hub exploding problem. They are very tough and solid.

Like I said I'm a big guy, shimano hubs on all bikes, 0 ISSUES in years. But I avoided xt hubs.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## lighty (Mar 26, 2016)

No, on the XT trekking hub the axle is not 10mm. Just look at the schematics. The ends of the axle are 10mm. The rest is much larger.


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm doing a wheel build on the FH-M8010 hub. That is the Deore XT 12mmx142 through axle hub.

I wonder what cassettes have been used on the freehubs that have had issues. I have an SLX hub on my current bikepacking rig with a Shimano cassette and it has been rock solid with a full load and a lot of beating and banging down some pretty rough trails.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

The cassette used has nothing to do with the xt hub issue. I run slx hubs as well with no issues, but xt hubs were having ALOT of problems.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## lighty (Mar 26, 2016)

Did this extend at all to XTR and Dura Ace? What about other Shimano road hubs?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Did we say xtr? Never saw it mentioned.

This is a mountain bike forum, so no there isn't going to be any info here if any road hubs where affected. No one discusses road bikes much here.

Btw, Google search is your best friend, try it out.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------

